# whats the difference between visual c++ and bloodshed c++?



## fdlkid2 (Mar 29, 2005)

hi, i was wondering if there was a difference between visual C++ and bloodshed C++?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Bloodshed Dev-C++ is an IDE that makes use of the mingw compiler and tools for compilation.

Visual C++ is an IDE that makes use of Microsoft compiler and tools for compilation.

The language is the same between the 2 and both support ANSI C++, but the MS compiler supports some proprietary methods. Also, it's usually easier to program directX programs in Visuall c++ because for Mingw, you have to convert the libraries. (Of course there's always opengl).

Mingw is free. Visual c++ usually costs $$, but you can download the Free visual c++ command line compiler.

Unless you know that you need to use Visual c++, I suggest you use Mingw, but you don't have to use the bloodshed editor to make c++ programs. You can just use a text editor and type the build commands at the command line.


----------

